# Duophase (Mutant BiPhase) and Video



## geekmacdaddy

Really pleased with this. Compliments to the chef for the recipe.


----------



## chongmagic

Looks great man. Water slide or clear sticker?


----------



## geekmacdaddy

chongmagic said:


> Looks great man. Water slide or clear sticker?


Thank you.  Clear Vinyl All Weather Laser Adhesive Label


----------



## chongmagic

Looks awesome great job!


----------



## geekmacdaddy

chongmagic said:


> Looks awesome great job!


Thank you, Chonggy


----------



## mad5066

I'll eventually get to making one of these, awesome job! and great decal!


----------



## geekmacdaddy

mad5066 said:


> I'll eventually get to making one of these, awesome job! and great decal!


 Thank you very much


----------



## sertanksalot

Outstanding execution and graphic design, looks *is* professionally made.


----------



## geekmacdaddy

sertanksalot said:


> Outstanding execution and graphic design, looks *is* professionally made.


Kind of you, thanks


----------



## music6000

Great Graphic & Build!!!


----------



## geekmacdaddy

music6000 said:


> Great Graphic & Build!!!


Thanks so much! I'm digging it.


----------



## K Pedals

geekmacdaddy said:


> Really pleased with this. Compliments to the chef for the recipe.
> View attachment 494View attachment 495


Awesome!!!!


----------



## griff10672

Graphic is totally mint !!!


----------



## geekmacdaddy

griff10672 said:


> Graphic is totally mint !!!


Thank you, Griff


----------



## geekmacdaddy




----------



## zgrav

Very nice demo.


----------



## griff10672

Sounds Awesome !!


----------



## geekmacdaddy

Thank you, Guys


----------



## mad5066

did you try several yellow LEDs that differ in intensity? I know of another phaser/vibe build that the depth and richness changed as a result of the brightness of the yellow LEDs.


----------



## geekmacdaddy

No I did not. Had to "borrow" 4 from a friend. I'm sure you are correct. I wonder about the circuit using bulbs like the original, as well.


----------



## knobToucher

Looks and sounds fantastic! Pretty keen to build one of these babies myself.


----------



## geekmacdaddy

knobToucher said:


> Looks and sounds fantastic! Pretty keen to build one of these babies myself.


Thank you. Do it. Great build.


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome

zgrav said:


> Very nice demo.


2nd


----------



## bengarland

I'm just learning to build pedals, and just had an idea... so maybe this is a dumb question... but is there some sort of 2-pin jack (header? I don't know the terminology) that I could put in place of the yellow LEDs on the LDR circuit and then I could "plug and play" with different LED colors, to see how it affects the sound without having to de- and re-solder the LEDs every time?

(I could definitely hack it somehow, but I'm just wondering if there's a specific part that is the exact perfect dimensions for this)


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi

bengarland said:


> is there some sort of 2-pin jack (header?


Tayda isn't loading right now for me but search "40 pin dip sip ic sockets adaptor solder type". These are used mostly for socketing transistors but are the same spacing (2mm) as the LEDs on the PCBs. You would just snip/snap of two for the LEDs.


----------



## griff10672

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> Tayda isn't loading right now for me but search "40 pin dip sip ic sockets adaptor solder type". These are used mostly for socketing transistors but are the same spacing (2mm) as the LEDs on the PCBs. You would just snip/snap of two for the LEDs.


Tayda SKU #  A-1605


----------



## Ariosto

geekmacdaddy said:


>


COOL...........


----------

